# 700 BDL VS 700CDL 30-06



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

I grew up hunting in Northern Indiana with shotguns and deer slugs. I now live in Texas and would like to buy my first rifle. I'm looking at the 700 BDL, but was wondering about the CDL. The barrell on the cdl is 24" vs the BDL's 22" but the CDL doesn't have a cheek plate. I have handled the BDL (not fired) but have not found a local place with the CDL in stock. Which is the better rifle? How much diffrence does the 2 inch longer barrell make?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

The new Jan 2005 Guns & Ammo has a nice write up on the 700 CDL.

I forget what the price difference in on the CDL vs the BDL, but I think it comes to final taste.

The CDL does actually have a cheek piece, but it just extends to the end unlike the BDL that is more Monte Carlo style. The foregrip is also slightly different. Other wise it is another 700 Remington.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Man that CDL is the coolest! I've waited for ever for Rem to put out a classic look like that. longer barrel? well it generally means faster bullets! Some say add 100 fps per inch. (Me I don't know about that math but she do go faster with more lenght) That CDL is cooooool, I don't own a rem, I'm a winchester fan big time but that CDL is a nice gun. Before that one a guy would have to buy the classic & hope that they offered it in the cal he liked (unlikely) the bdl is neat & all but, man that CDL is classy. CDL with a detatchable mag, oh mama!
Drooooooooool!


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

The CDL also comes with a Limbsaver recoil pad which takes the kick out of even the magnum calibers. I have a CDL in 7 mag, and a BDL in .280 which I put a Limbsaver pad on. The difference in recoil pads is amazing, especially after a few hours at the range.


----------



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I will go with the CDL.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I would never buy a rifle based on which recoil pad it comes with. A 20 dollar change on a pad should not affect you decision.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

MT doesn't play well with others.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

hey go with the CDL the 2 inches definitly would affect accuracy at LONGER ranges but at 150 and under there should be no problem but after 150 the difference is HUGE


----------



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

I found a place that had the CDL in stock. I liked the finish on it better the the BDL. I bought it and a Nicon Monarch (spelling) 3x9x40. Thanks for the help.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice work, You will love it. I agree, the fuinish of the CDL apeals to my taste as well. (I like it better)


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

northerndave said:


> MT doesn't play well with others.


That is like choosing a car based on what style the rims it has. If you want a yes man to give you a pat on the back you shoulnd't be posting.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, "yes man"? Look a little higher & you will see where I was rooting for the CDL from the start. I think he'll like it, he'll probably even like that recoil pad. Cars? Rims? Shouldn't cars have rims? Shouldn't they have rims that appeal to you? Yeah we all know the rims can be replaced with what ever the owner prefers, but wouldn't it be cool if they already had the ones you like so you don't have to rush out & replace them? Why stop at rims? Maybe the car doesn't have the engine we like, do we still buy it because we are willing to replace that too? How about the color? Interior? Come on MT, I'm not a yes man. If I were a yes man I would have said "oh what ever you like will be best, I have no opinion of my own." I told him I thought the CDL was cool & I was happy to see he went with it. I wouldn't have busted his chops if he had chosen the BDL but I thought a little "atta boy" was in order as he chose the one I was rooting for. ND Native shared his personal experience & pointed out that as a bonus the CDL comes with his recoil pad of choice. You stomp all over it with the "I would never buy a rifle based on what recoil pad" etc. He's not saying buy this one cause it's got the better pad, he's just pointing out a small benefit in favor of the CDL. The guy was hung up on his rifle decision, this is the sort of thing he was asking for in order to weigh pros & cons, in order to make the right decision based on what appeals best to him. Personally I liked a lot about the CDL over the BDL he mentioned. I liked the 24" bl, I like the CDL stock better, the finish, shape of the stock, checkering, it all appeals to me, even the dang recoil pad. 
As far as your comment on "If you want" "you" being newhunter "a yes man to give you a pat on the back " me being the "yes man" I guess, "you shoulnd't be posting." Heck why not? The guy just bought a new gun! That's pretty cool as far as I'm concerned, it's something I can relate to. I love buying guns, I don't care what a guy buys but if he gets what he wants in a gun purchase I'll always be first to say "good for you".
I've seen some of the ribbing you toss around on other posts, maybe we don't all get the joke, maybe we don't all know when you're joking. Either way I tossed a hook out there to see if you would bite & I got pretty much what I expected. I don't want to argue with anybody in here, it's not a debate forum. I just share the same enthusiasm the rest of the group has for hunting/fishing & I like to hear the stories, see what people are buying, give my opinion when people are asking for it. It's fun, I don't want to fight with you MT, I like this forum & I'd rather not have to worry about chasing each other around in different threads slamming each others opinions etc, etc. I'm sorry I said MT don't play well with others, I thought I tossed a smiley face in there, guess I didn't.
Newhunter dude, you got a nice gun, hope to get one myself one day, I'm running out of caliber requirements though so my excuses to buy are wearing thin.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

"Wow, "yes man"? Look a little higher & you will see where I was rooting for the CDL from the start. I think he'll like it, he'll probably even like that recoil pad. Cars? Rims? Shouldn't cars have rims? "

My point here is that purchasing a 600 some dollar rifle based on an easily replaceable 20 dollar part is rediculous.

I was not calling you a yes man, but to say that I don't play well with others because I am pointing out a fact that I see as pertinant is silly. I was refering to myself, saying that I wouldn't give someone a pat on the back about a decision if I have something else to say about it.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

I was able to get the cdl out to the range for the first time yesterday. I loved it. I didn't do much other than zero the scope, but I think I'm going to have a lot of good times with this gun.


----------

